# Best snow + resorts in Canadian Rockies



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Where are the best places for good snowfall and good ridable mountains in the Canadian Rockies?

Thanks!


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

What do you mean by rockies? BC west coast, central BC or eastern Alberta


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

RIDErjon said:


> What do you mean by rockies? BC west coast, central BC or eastern Alberta


You mean Western Alberta. Your not going to find shit for hills in Eastern Alberta.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I've ridden at Banff, Fernie, Kimberly and Panorama. All great places. Personally I really enjoyed Fernie, great mountain, good snow and fairly cheap. If you like steeps the Fernie is the place. I'd go back to any of them again.

MDC


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Fernie is great as long as it doesn't rain. I've been to Fernie 1 week with 3 feet of fresh and the next week it was raining and that was in February.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I'm based in Calgary so am happy to go to West AB and East BC. I rode Lake Louise all last year, haven't been to Sunshine yet. Went to Kimberly (and totally loved the 2-3 foot of powder there).

I really want to try Fernie as I know it gets a bit more snow than Kimberly (or so I am told).

It seems like you get more powder the more you drive into BC.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

When I was at Fernie it was snowing hard the entire trip! Luck of the draw i guess.

Kimberly is a nice mountain too. Smallest of the 4 I mentioned and by far the cheapest. We had a slopeside hotel room that wasn't more than $50 a night.

Panorama had the best views by far, beautiful scenery.

Banff was fun and just a big place with tons to explore.

MDC


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Im not from Canada so correct me if im in the wrong region but ive heard that Revelstoke is awesome. Its in Banff aint it?

Revelstoke Mountain Resort: Revelstoke Mountain Resort : North America's Ultimate High Point


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea I keep on reading Revelstoke is meant to be good. Its mid BC I think


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Revelstoke is just past the Alberta B.C. border not mid B.C.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I've been working with Tourism Whistler so obviously I'm liking Whistler. You can check out some videos we have on YouTube to help you decide.
YouTube Welcome to Whistler


----------

